
Are Fantasy Sports Really Gambling? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/44/luck/are-fantasy-sports-really-gambling-rp
======
randomerr
You put money down in hopes of cash. Yes, yes it is.

[https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/gambling?src=sear...](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/gambling?src=search-dict-hed)

